# Cant find the bees for a Cut out



## iesusko (Apr 20, 2016)

Bees are going in and out where the brick meets a sliding glass door between the brick and the wall board backing on a half wood half brick home. I have read that that means they are in the first floor ceiling cavity. Problem is the house is being renovated and all the drywall is stripped off. I seen no bees anywhere. Not in the craw space. Not in the attic. Not in the ceiling. Not in the wall cavities. 

Could they be in the cinderblock foundation? Where are they????


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes they could


----------



## iesusko (Apr 20, 2016)

Bee quick or trap out? whats the best option to remove them. Obviously I'm not touching the foundation.

How likely/often do you find they have gone into the foundation?


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Try to find a friend that has an infrared camera. They are fairly common now. There are ones that hook up to a smart phone. DWW


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

iesusko said:


> Bee quick or trap out? whats the best option to remove them. Obviously I'm not touching the foundation.
> 
> How likely/often do you find they have gone into the foundation?



I don't do enough removals to know how often, however I've seen a few examples posted here where they were in cinder block walls do you have pictures to show what you are dealing with, it might help someone help you figure it out. I also agree with finding someone with a Thermal camera will help greatly. As far as getting them out, trapouts work, but they will eventually be back. You may want to pass on this one if it's above your experience level.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

iesusko said:


> I have read that that means they are in the first floor ceiling cavity. Could they be in the cinderblock foundation? Where are they????


Problem number 1, be skeptical of what you read, and each removal/cavity/stucuture is unique. I have SEEN hives in cinderblock foundation. Infrared thermal camera will lead you right to them


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

My first & last attempt at a trap out was beesin a concrete basement wall.
Nowadays, I am told "they" use a non contact thermometer, such as sold by harbor frieght for about $30? to pinpoint the nest & size. Good Luck .... CE


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

Are they definitely honey bees? Mason bees look similar and make tunnels in wood for their nest.


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

spieker said:


> Are they definitely honey bees? Mason bees look similar and make tunnels in wood for their nest.


Sorry, don't mean to be pedantic, but mason bees do not make tunnels in wood. They will use existing tunnels (don't even have to be wood). Mason bees are (in my experience) significantly smaller than honey bees. They don't 'move/fly' the same either. When you see a mason bee fly from the nest or pollinate flowers they move more like flies than honeybees (what I mean by this is that they are very fast and hard to track).

Carpenter bees - they will tunnel in wood. They look much like bumblebees on steroids (BIG!). IME, they are also very silent when flying (as compared to bumbles).


----------



## iesusko (Apr 20, 2016)

Yep I had another look and they are in fact mason bees. Tell tail sign for me was the way they collect pollen, on their abdomen. Honey bees use their hind leg pollen sacks. They dont look like they have stingers either. That happend on both cutouts I have gone to this year. Thanks for the advice everyone.

Anyone know of a good way to know your dealing with honey bees before you drive out? Its really hard to tell from pictures from clients.

I have had too many calls on hornets and such too. But I can at least tell from pictures.


----------

